# Never ending sickness bug!!



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

how are you?

i was wondering of you could advise. my two are 14 mos and got a sickness bug about 3 weeks ago it lasted 6 days (each that is, 10 roughly in total with two) and one ended up on a drip in hopsital. She is very dainty anyway but has lost quite a bit of weight. anyhow two weeks on they have both got it again and have been vomiting for 4 days now. sometimes its just once a d ay and then they seem okish for a while, they seem hungry and sometimes can hold food down and BM too but other times esp in the morning the BM comes flying out with such force!! i am getting to the point where i am frightened to feed tham and am armed with towels bowls etc etc ( always hits the carpet tho)

Am i doing something wrong for them to keep contracting these bugs, i feel my house is clean (obviously mot immaculate like it once was ) they also go to nursery one afternoon a week, could it be that they are not good at keeping cross infection at bay??

any advise truely grateful as ever

lizzy


p.s forgot to mention that i got it now too!!!


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lizzy

How are things going?

Been in sunny Blackpool hence delay!!

Sometimes if parents send their children back before the ''48 hours'' these tummy bugs can go round and round.

Jeanettex


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

things not great they are now 15 months and the sickness has just started again, both dd have been sick all night and so has dh. i am starting to wonder if it is something in our hous, maybe in the water or heating or something?? we have open fires and storage heaters. can you shed any light on this

thanks

lizzy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Lizzy

When children have a bug it lowers their immune system, making them more vunerable to other infections  

Have you taken them to see your GP?

I would avoid diary products for 48 hours...if they are still sick avoid for a further 24 hours. Avoid diary products until they have been sickness/diarrhoea free for 48 hours.

How are they today?

Jeanettex


----------



## lizzylou (Aug 29, 2006)

hi

thanks for your reply! they HAD stopped being sick but at lunch P threw up all her food! They both have chesty coughs and took to gp but said chest were clear! last night Iz bit her tongue very hard when she fell and has a big cut, she has been crying ALL day so not sure if it that or not!! To make matters worse I have now gone down with the sickness bug too, as if looking after twins is not hard enough.............bet yopu wished you had never asked now LOL!!

do you think i should call the gp tom as it seems we are only bug free for around 10-14 days at a time!!!

lizzy

p.s no runny bums (4got to mention that)

pp.s as i am ill will my BM affect them at all?


----------

